# Open Architecture Umzug



## Gast2 (9. Feb 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

oAWist ja seit Eclipse 3.5 in den EMF Bundles mit reingepackt. Jetzt würde ich auch gerne die neueren Bundles verwenden anstatt die alten oaw-classic.jar und die oaw-core.jar. Dann hab ich mir mit der Update Site mal die Xpand, MWE und Xtend Bundles runtergeladen. Jetzt fehlen aber immer noch einige Klassen wie z.b. org.openarchtictureware.core.frontends.* oder org.openarchtictureware.workflow.WfCHelper und die ganzen core.meta Elemente. 
Wie bekomm ich jetzt raus in welche Bundles diese Klassen gerutscht sind oder ob die überhaupt noch existieren?

Gruß


----------



## Wildcard (9. Feb 2011)

Aus OAW sind mehrere Eclipse Projekte entstanden. MWE, Xpand, Xtend, Check und Xtext soweit ich weiß.
Nicht alle Features von OAW werden es nach eclipse.org geschafft haben (natürlich sind gleichzeitig Tonnen neuer Features dazugekommen) und erst recht nicht alle Klassen. Ein einfaches organize imports wird daher wohl kaum funktionieren.
Ich würde mich mal bei OAW umschauen inwieweit es dort migration guides oder ähnliches gibt.


----------



## Gast2 (10. Feb 2011)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Aus OAW sind mehrere Eclipse Projekte entstanden. MWE, Xpand, Xtend, Check und Xtext soweit ich weiß.
> Nicht alle Features von OAW werden es nach eclipse.org geschafft haben (natürlich sind gleichzeitig Tonnen neuer Features dazugekommen) und erst recht nicht alle Klassen. Ein einfaches organize imports wird daher wohl kaum funktionieren.
> Ich würde mich mal bei OAW umschauen inwieweit es dort migration guides oder ähnliches gibt.



Ja die Projekte habe ich gesehen und wie ich auch schon erkannt hab, haben es nicht alle geschafft. So eine guidline bin ich grad am Suchen leider bisher ohne großen Erfolg. 
Habe auch gelesen dass oaw4.xx für Eclipse 3.4 entwickelt wurde. Wenn ich eine höhere Eclipse Version nehme und die alten oaw jars im projekt lasse und den workflow ausführen will klappt es leider nicht, da eclipse den workflow mit einer exception abbricht.
Darum muss ich wohl oder es liegt nahe auf die "neuen" eclipse plugins umzustellen.


----------



## maki (10. Feb 2011)

Wir sind bei 3.4 geblieben in einem Projekt welches OAW nutzte...


----------



## Gast2 (10. Feb 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Wir sind bei 3.4 geblieben in einem Projekt welches OAW nutzte...



Ja wir wollen aber auf Eclipse 3.6 umsteigen. Oder wolltest mir damit sagen, dass es zwecklos ist^^?


----------



## maki (10. Feb 2011)

War nicht im Detail involviert bei uns damals, aber ich hab das so verstanden dass der Aufwand einer Migration sehr hoch wäre.


----------



## Gast2 (10. Feb 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> War nicht im Detail involviert bei uns damals, aber ich hab das so verstanden dass der Aufwand einer Migration sehr hoch wäre.



Hier hab ich mal was gefunden. Schauen wir mal wieviel Aufwand es ist denke auch eher groß.
[galileo] summary migration guide oaw5 (MWE, Xpand, Xtext)  ekkes-corner: eclipse | osgi | mdsd | erp | mobile


----------



## Gast2 (10. Feb 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> War nicht im Detail involviert bei uns damals, aber ich hab das so verstanden dass der Aufwand einer Migration sehr hoch wäre.



Kann ich bei uns auch nur bestätigen... Bis alles wieder so mit EMF lief wie mit vorher mit OAW vergingen einige Wochen und etliche Stunden Arbeit, eine Menge wüster Flüche und viel Frust.

Wir sind realitv lange bei OAW (4.1) geblieben weil immer wenn einer in die Migration gesehn hat davon so dermaßen abgeschreckt war dass wir es wieder gelassen haben. Hatten relativ viel an den Workflow und Extensions customisiert. Das alles zu portieren war ne Menge Arbeit. So leicht wie es im Tutorial aussah ist es wohl nur bei sehr einfachen Modell-Projekten.


----------



## Gast2 (10. Feb 2011)

fassy hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich bei uns auch nur bestätigen... Bis alles wieder so mit EMF lief wie mit vorher mit OAW vergingen einige Wochen und etliche Stunden Arbeit, eine Menge wüster Flüche und viel Frust.
> 
> Wir sind realitv lange bei OAW (4.1) geblieben weil immer wenn einer in die Migration gesehn hat davon so dermaßen abgeschreckt war dass wir es wieder gelassen haben. Hatten relativ viel an den Workflow und Extensions customisiert. Das alles zu portieren war ne Menge Arbeit. So leicht wie es im Tutorial aussah ist es wohl nur bei sehr einfachen Modell-Projekten.



Oh da bin ich ja mal gespannt, da ich mich erst seit ein paar Tage damit beschäftige und zusätzlich die Templatesprache XPand nicht kenne wird es eine "nette" Herausforderung. Und nach den .ext Files und die Java Klassen, welche von core.meta usw. erben, ist auch einiges an Customizing gemacht worden.


----------



## Gast2 (10. Feb 2011)

Weiß von euch jemand wo die org.openarchitecture.meta.uml.classifier.* hin sind?


----------



## Gast2 (10. Feb 2011)

Nein, weiß ich leider nicht. Es kann aber auch sein das die komplett weggefallen sind. Hatte ich auch bei einem paar Klassen. Leider auch sehr zentralen wie dem ParseTree


----------



## Gast2 (10. Feb 2011)

Ein paar hab ich jetzt gefunden oder es wurde beschrieben wie diese ersetzt wurden. Nur was total häßlich ist, die sind jetzt alle im internal package, davon sollte man ja nicht ableiten. *grrr*


----------



## Gast2 (10. Feb 2011)

Also ich schreib hier vielleicht ein bischen rein was ich raus gefunden hab, welche Klassen ersetzt wurden, falls jemand mal ähnliches sucht:

oaw4rg.openarchitectureware.workflow.WfCHelper
oaw5rg.eclipse.emf.mwe.core.WorkflowComponentHelper

oaw4rg.openarchitectureware.meta.uml.classifier.AssociationEnd gibt es nicht mehr 
[news.eclipse.tools.emf] Re: Creating Stereotype extending AssociationEn dafür sollte org.eclipse.uml2.uml.PropertyImpl benutzt werden (wie oben geschrieben im internal package).

Außerdem sind hier noch einige nützliche Änderungen
Rename oaw4  ekkes-corner: eclipse | osgi | mdsd | erp | mobile


----------



## Gast2 (11. Feb 2011)

Die Meta Klassen (org.openarchitectureware.meta.uml.classifier) sind alle aus dem oaw4-classic rausgeflogen und wurden bei der Umstellung auf UML2 konvertiert so läuft der built jetzt UML2 konform ab. Dadurch gibt es keine Meta Klassen mehr von dem oaw4, vielleicht find ich noch ein Tutorial wie man diese UML2 Klassen verwendet.


----------



## Gast2 (17. Mrz 2011)

fassy hat gesagt.:


> Nein, weiß ich leider nicht. Es kann aber auch sein das die komplett weggefallen sind. Hatte ich auch bei einem paar Klassen. Leider auch sehr zentralen wie dem ParseTree



Puh endlich alles auf UML2 umgestellt ...
Ist alles viel kürzer und leichter geworden, wie du bereits erwähnt hast hat viel Nerven gekostet, aber wenn einmal das Prinzip klar ist, dann läufts


----------



## Gast2 (17. Mrz 2011)

Na dann - Herzlichen Glückwunsch und willkommen in der schönen neuen Welt 

Ich hätte mir damals aber auch gewünscht sie hätten den Migrationspfad etwas erleichert... Aber immerhin wurde so umfassend aufgeräumt das sie sich von konzeptionellen Altlasten komplet befreien konnten. Hat auch was für sich.


----------



## Gast2 (17. Mrz 2011)

fassy hat gesagt.:


> Na dann - Herzlichen Glückwunsch und willkommen in der schönen neuen Welt



Jetzt wird erstmal getestet ob alles noch da ist ...


----------

